# Producir interferencias en altavoces



## jose antonio marin julia (Ene 28, 2007)

Hola amigos tengo un problema con unos altavoces que suenan al otro lado de la pared de mi casa desde muy temprano de la mañana, como podría fabricar o comprar algo para que interfiriera el esos altavoces para que bajaran o quitaran la música esos vecinos tan indeseables para todos?.


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2007)

Siento informaciónrmarte esto pero para tu problema no hay solucion simple.

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 20, 2007)

hola 
pues la mas simple es que le digas que apague el maldito cacharro....

despues un poco mas complicado si no te hace caso dale una pequeña paliza...

y si no hay caso sali ala puerta y apagale la luz de la termica que hay en el medidor....

yo tambien tenia un vecino que hacia lo mismo ala siesta y ya estaba podrido y me fui ala casa de el y le di un terrible trompadon por cierto no me dijo mas nada ya que mido 1.89 y peso 110kg y si algun dia me dise algo lo boy a volver a palizear jejeje 

ya que para hacer un aparato que interfiera en la frecuencia del equipo o sea 50-60hz bas a nescesitar muchos ingenieros y te va a costar una fortuna a si que te combiene mudarte 

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 21, 2007)

Mas simple... ataca el fuego con fuego.... si despues de decirle no quiere hacer caso entonces consigue un generador de barrido de 10 HZ a 2kHz y un amplificador de 120W RMS, conectas el generador al amplificador y este a unos bafles que soporten la potencia... enciendes el generador de barrido para que haga un sweep de subida y uno de bajada, y se lo dejas todo el dia

Te puedo asegurar que despues de escuchar barridos de frecuencia todo el dia no le van a volver a quedar ganas de poner los bafles a todo volumen...


----------



## ceuti (Jul 26, 2018)

Hola chicos. 
Se que el hilo es viejo pero hay forma de interferir los altavoces de un vecino si en vez de escuchar la radio pone música con un mp3¿? algo que induzca una corriente en el hilo del altavoz, con suerte de que no esté apantallado.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2018)

No la hay , hay dos opciones , la legal de denunciarlo si corresponde , y la mejor : Que él tenga que escuchar TU música


----------

